# Need a little help with wiring



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

So to start off I know dirt about home electronics, most of my experience is in car audio. Anyway I'm trying to figure out how to wire up a few components to my tv. Nothing fancy and I'm sure its simple, I just dont know how to do it. First off I've got an RCA HDTV with the typical a/v inputs and outputs, a Panasonic 5.1 surround system with dvd/vcr/stereo, and finally a Playstation 2. The surround sound system works great but the dvd player died. I'm trying to figure out how to wire up the playstation (also use it as the dvd player) to the tv, as well as the surround sound. How would I route the A/V cables so the surround sound system plays sound for the tv and the playstation as well as its normal functions?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You don't say which model Panasonic you have but for it to do what you want it has to have RCA jacks in the back labeled "Audio In", 'AUX In" or "Input" or some such thing. If not, there's no way to do it. If they're there just hook up the red/white cables from the PS2 and select the input.


----------



## rivierc (Nov 18, 2009)

You didn't mention what make/model of TV you have. Usually the HDTV manuals provide some good pictorials on how to set up components. Try Googling for your HDTV maker (e.g., "Vizio support", etc). After finding the site it and doing a little hunting, it's just a matter of entering the model number to download the manual.


----------

